# Typical Restoration Costs



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anybody happen to know what the typical bicycle restoration costs? I am wondering what the average price is between paint, plating, pinstriping and parts (spokes, reflectors, etc) for restoring a typical deluxe balloon tire tank bike. I would like to do a proffessional-quality restoration, but not show quality. I'm thinking about restoring my Colson and wondering if it is something I can afford it at the moment. It's a generally complete bike and ready to go. The only parts I need would be (a chainguard), new spokes, possibly a replacement NOS stimsonite reflector, possibly tires, and possibly new or NOS grips.  I would like to do anything I'm capable of doing myself; things like upholstery and relacing rims I probably wouldn't attempt- though I might if possible. Please, if you don't mind sharing your recent restoration costs, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not against sending parts to be chromed out by mail, and the same goes for the seat- I wouldn't mind sending that out to be re-upholstered. I would need a fair amount of things re-chromed (or cad plated-seat undercarriage parts) including the rims (someone sanded them lightly- I don't know if this is a problem?), the carrier struts, the handlebar assembly, and the fender braces (they may be too rough to save- I wouldn't know).


----------



## 18622hunter (Sep 22, 2008)

balloontirecruiser said:


> I'm not against sending parts to be chromed out by mail, and the same goes for the seat- I wouldn't mind sending that out to be re-upholstered. I would need a fair amount of things re-chromed (or cad plated-seat undercarriage parts) including the rims (someone sanded them lightly- I don't know if this is a problem?), the carrier struts, the handlebar assembly, and the fender braces (they may be too rough to save- I wouldn't know).




Depending on the extent of your restoration, you could spend a few hundred up to thousands.  The typical prices I have seen for seat restorations have been around 150.00.  That is generally powder coating the frame and various parts and new leather.  Chrome work will depend on the quality.  I have had several pieces rechromed "show quality" at once and it cost me approximately 150.00.

Paint can be as simple as rattle can for a few dollars or professional in the range of 500-600.00.

If your going to have parts rechromed, do as much of your own prep work.  If you need to remove rust try the typical #0000 steel wool and W-40 or try Rustbeeter.  Rustbeeter is a byproduct of beets and sloooowly removes rust.   http://rustbeeter.com/

Hope this helps.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. I'm certainly not trying to make a perfect show-bike. (To be honest, the bicycle wasn't perfect when it was new anyway. I have a girl's Colson with the original paintjob in nice condition and I found it interesting that the scallops of white on the fenders were actually very fuzzy at the edges). I just want a nice looking professional quality restoration, done as nicely as the original bicycle was produced, and I'm hoping to do most of it myself because I think it's enjoyable.


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 22, 2008)

Restoration costs are different for everybody. I complete bike is obviously less expensive to restore than one that needs certain parts to make it complete. You might have to wait, and pay far more than you were expecting for something as simple as the correct chainguard. Once everything is collected, the main difference in cost is of course how much you have to pay someone else to do certain things that you can't do. I'd say in almost every case, if you need to send out your parts for paint, chrome, detailing work like striping, wheel spoke lacing & truing, etc., it's cheaper to buy a bike that's already done (if that's possible).


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 22, 2008)

Well for what I'd save I think I'd rather do my own bike myself.  I've already got it adjusted perfectly to my taste with the exception of the chainguard (which I am constantly searching for). Its a very comfortable, sort of uncommon bike that I really like the styling and the ride of, and I don't think I could replace it. Not to mention, I haven't seen a restored version (for sale or generally speaking) quite like it yet; the closest is probably a maroon one here restored by 30sRollfast (which was done very nicely). I'm starting to think that restoration is something I should hold off on untill I can spend the money to do it exactly the way I want.


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 23, 2008)

Colson chainguard on ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/early-colson-bi...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Once you own that, get to sandblasting.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks guys... JLarkin, I am watching that chainguard but the one I need is slightly different. Again, I don't think I could replace my Colson, so I guess it's just going to wait until I can affiord to do it right.


----------

